# Norwegian: hash sign



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "hash sign" (or "number sign") in Norwegian?

It is this: #

context: Now please press the key on which is written the hash sign, it will appear on the screen.

(I am not looking for translating this example, I am looking for translating the term itself)

suggestion: _nummertegn_

Thank you.


----------



## Vikingo

Jeg har alltid bare kalt det hashtegn, og har ikke blitt rettet på ennå. Nummertegn blir sikkert også forstått. Finner ingen autoritær kilde som kan bekrefte eller avkrefte noe. Jeg har også hørt stakittegn og andre forslag.


----------



## Obil Tu

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "hash sign" (or "number sign") in Norwegian?
> 
> It is this: #
> 
> context: Now please press the key on which is written the hash sign, it will appear on the screen.
> 
> (I am not looking for translating this example, I am looking for translating the term itself)
> 
> suggestion: _nummertegn_
> 
> Thank you.



Possibly it is different in computing, but in telecommunications it is called "firkant" ("square"). E.g. for certain telephone services, when you're asked to press a certain sequence of numbers and end with a hash, you're requested to "avslutte med firkant(-tasten)" ("finish by pressing the hash key").


----------



## Huffameg

Vikingo said:


> Jeg har alltid bare kalt det hashtegn, og har ikke blitt rettet på ennå. Nummertegn blir sikkert også forstått. Finner ingen autoritær kilde som kan bekrefte eller avkrefte noe. Jeg har også hørt stakittegn og andre forslag.



# brukes ikkje til å vise at det er eit nummer på norsk (t.d. #21). Difor vert "nummerteikn" veldig rart. Eg har aldri høyrt uttrykket hashteikn heller. 
Eg ville utan tvil nytta "firkant" eller "firkanttast" på telefon.


----------



## basslop

This is a peculiar one :
I have been into music before I learned to write on computer keyboards, so to me the # means 
KRYSS =  SHARP
and i stiil use this name. In the beginning I assumed that people without (some theoretical) music background wouldn't understand it, but it is rarely the case.  I admit though that this name might seem weird.


----------



## Vikingo

I asked Språkrådet about this. Here is their response, in essence:


> Ifølge Norsk forkortingsordbok (Cappelen, 2001, tror jeg) heter tegn nr. 35 i ASCII-tabellen "number sign" på engelsk og "firkanttegn" på norsk.
> 
> På engelsk er uttrykket "hash symbol" i bruk i sjargong om det samme tegnet.
> 
> På norsk er også "nummertegn" i bruk. "Skigard" brukes humoristisk.


 
Take care


----------



## basslop

SKIGARD, of course. I have heard that before. 

This is a bit off topic: Using words like that is a good example of creative use of translation to Norwegian. Using such creativness would make the Norwegian langauge stronger. This is in contrast to the common: "det går ikke an å finne noe norsk ord for dette ... ". Sorry for the digression, I just had to say it. When I am allowed to join the discussion forum maybe I'll take it there.


----------



## kirsitn

I say different things depending on context. I'll use "hash" for programming, "kryss" for music and "firkant" or "firkant-tast" for telephones.


----------



## Vikingo

basslop said:


> SKIGARD, of course. I have heard that before.


 
Jeg har også vært borti bruken av "skigard" i halv-humoristiske kontekster. Men den kan vel ikke vare evig, veit du.


----------

